# Charlottes hat can you enlighten me



## mbsports (9 August 2012)

Sorry might be a numpty question but why is her hat different? The others all had tophats


----------



## ruth83 (9 August 2012)

Because she chooses to wear an up to standard crash hat rather than a top hat.


----------



## mbsports (9 August 2012)

Oh good for her I don't dressage I just persumed tophats were the standard dress code, Better for safety surely!!!!


----------



## SO1 (9 August 2012)

she is obviously a very talented lady and I don't blame her wanting to protect her head, also she is a good role model for the children and young people watching.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 August 2012)

Pretty certain I've seen her in a topper before.  Cynic here - perhaps a good sponsorship from a hat manufacturer!!!


----------



## Tiffany (9 August 2012)

She used to wear a top hat although I understand she had a fall and decided she'd switch to a crash hat.

Maybe she is sponsored by a hat manufacturer but good luck to her


----------



## smac (9 August 2012)

Its a Charles Owen Leather Ayr 8. She had it custom made as she wanted the piping


----------



## Digger123 (9 August 2012)

Yes she had a fall off a youngster and since then she has worn a fitted hat. Very good role model especially as she is now an olympic champion


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

smac said:



			Its a Charles Owen Leather Ayr 8. She had it custom made as she wanted the piping
		
Click to expand...

Over the last few days I wondered how long it will be until these are on sale, probably spot them at a Dressage comp near you soon


----------



## ginger1993 (9 August 2012)

I can't understand why she didn't take it off for the medal ceremony? She was also interviewed hours later on BBC 1 and still had it on!


----------



## Equibrit (10 August 2012)

ginger1993 said:



			I can't understand why she didn't take it off for the medal ceremony? She was also interviewed hours later on BBC 1 and still had it on!
		
Click to expand...

She wore it so that all could see the CO logo on the front.


----------



## Shutterbug (10 August 2012)

ginger1993 said:



			I can't understand why she didn't take it off for the medal ceremony? She was also interviewed hours later on BBC 1 and still had it on!
		
Click to expand...

Hat hair perhaps?   Happens to me all the time lol


----------



## Moomin1 (10 August 2012)

Seriously, does it matter if she was interviewed with her hat on because she *may have wanted to advertise her sponsor (if that was the case)?  Fact is, she, for whatever reason, protected her head, so that is a good thing and is a very good message to everyone watching, young or old.


----------



## Toast (10 August 2012)

Not only that, she'd just won a flipping gold medal, the hat was probably the least thing on her mind$!


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2012)

I reckon with the heat and stress she didn't really want to take it off to reveal sweaty riding hair when her face would be all over the news! Don't blame her


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 August 2012)

ginger1993 said:



			I can't understand why she didn't take it off for the medal ceremony? She was also interviewed hours later on BBC 1 and still had it on!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because she would have had ' wet hat hair'  who cares - she won gold


----------

